# january meeting: need to elect officers



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I suggest that we hold the meeting at Texas Aquatics if no one wants to host in their home.


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

That sounds good to me. I wasn't able to come to any in 2014, but I am really hopeful that 2015 will be less packed.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Now I'm working, keep me in the loop. I would like to get back involved.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there a date for this meeting yet?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tanya, if Yall would like to come all the way out to my house you'd be welcome. It is a far piece though, so maybe for elections may not be the best. Let me know. I'll watch this thread to se when and where.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I second Texas Aquatics as a meeting location.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Works for me. If I recall, they had a pretty open area in the back didn't they? Tanya, do you know the owners and want to call them, or should I?

With the 18th being on a holiday weekend (MLK B-Day is the 19th), should we shoot to have the meeting on the 25th?


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

The 25th works better for me!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i'll confer with paige and colleen for the 25th


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy New year everybody! Sorry for my absence the last couple of months,but my crazy work season is over and now I have some time to dedicate to the hobby!
A couple of things that I want to discuss before the meeting:
- Figure out who wants to run for this years officers, that way we have a list of names before the meeting and all we have to do is vote that day.
- Have the meetings every two months instead of every month.

Drinda, I'm really happy to see you back in the hobby.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I really like the every other month meetig idea....


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll be throwing my name back in the hat again. I also agree with the bi-monthly meeting. It seemed we were stretching it thin last year. I had a couple other ideas I was hoping to toss out there too.

*Plant of the Month *(or perhaps quarter) - Every so often we pick a plant to purchase in bulk and provide to the club members. This way we can help increase the variety of plants we have in the community. It seems many people keep trading the same common species back and forth.
*Horticulturist Award Program *- Basically a "breeding" program to again encourage propagation and growth of the variety of species and their availability.
*Virtual Home Road Show *- Many members have nice tanks, but either live too far out to host, or simply don't want a bunch of people in their house. We could have a few people do a virtual road show and video an interview of their tanks, and then later in the year compile it together and watch it at a meeting.
*Plant Auctions at the Meetings* - We have a "don't sell to other members" clause in our by-laws, but for the group to get new plants someone has to suffer the initial cost and risk of bringing the plant in and growing it out. Perhaps this would be a good way to help them recoup that. It's not like they would be able to keep selling it if other members start growing it out and provide it free at the trade table. It could also help provide the club revenue to sponsor the Plant of the Month.
I'll be honest, I saw a different club with this stuff on their website. None of it's my idea, I just liked it.

.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Alex - thanks! Glad to have my tank looking decent again. I think I need to get some new bulbs. It's coming along though!

Tugg - nice ideas. Problem with plant of the month is that most plants that we can order are common ones. The club might be able to get some uncommon ones from other hobbyists with a little planning.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the ideas, some of those we tried last year like the propagation of the bucephalandras.

Plant of the Month (or perhaps quarter) - Every so often we pick a plant to purchase in bulk and provide to the club members. This way we can help increase the variety of plants we have in the community. It seems many people keep trading the same common species back and forth. We probably need to study a plant that we could bring to the club and easily propagate, the problem will be the price, since uncommon species are expensive so it makes difficult to purchase in bulk 

Horticulturist Award Program - Basically a "breeding" program to again encourage propagation and growth of the variety of species and their availability. need to clarify this one, A propagation program? A award for the person that propagates the X plant? 

Virtual Home Road Show - Many members have nice tanks, but either live too far out to host, or simply don't want a bunch of people in their house. We could have a few people do a virtual road show and video an interview of their tanks, and then later in the year compile it together and watch it at a meeting. I like this One, have pictures and videos of the members tanks

Plant Auctions at the Meetings - We have a "don't sell to other members" clause in our by-laws, but for the group to get new plants someone has to suffer the initial cost and risk of bringing the plant in and growing it out. Perhaps this would be a good way to help them recoup that. It's not like they would be able to keep selling it if other members start growing it out and provide it free at the trade table. It could also help provide the club revenue to sponsor the Plant of the Month.
I'll be honest, I saw a different club with this stuff on their website. None of it's my idea, I just liked it.
I don't like the idea of having plant auctions at the meetings, the club is attractive to new members because of the free trading and generosity of the members. Also it may be a issue when we are meeting at a pet store. There are other ways to sponsor the plant of the month or a propagation program, dues are one and being more active on other activities like the TCA auction or swap, but we need members to want to participate


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Also We have to plan a date and place for the February meeting, the new board won't have time to plan it.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I found it again.. It was GSAS that I stole the ideas from. The HAP info is here:
http://www.gsas.org/hap.html

If we can get a good venue, I'll start working on a Power Point for plant deficiencies (assuming Zapins has no issue with me using pics from his website)


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

what is his website again??


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.deficiencyfinder.com/

It's a bit of a work in progress, and with him recently starting medical school I wouldn't expect a lot of progress in the near future.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Tugg said:


> I found it again.. It was GSAS that I stole the ideas from. The HAP info is here:
> http://www.gsas.org/hap.html
> 
> If we can get a good venue, I'll start working on a Power Point for plant deficiencies (assuming Zapins has no issue with me using pics from his website)


I did check the web page, and came up with a idea: why don't we have a DFWAPC contest?
at the end of the year, we will collect pictures of the members tank and vote for the best tank?

or have awards like:

Best grower

Best landscape

Best overall tank!?

now why have different awards? Some members may not have the money to have a nice tank setup, but they can do a heck of a job growing plants or with the landscape. So what we should really evaluate is what is going on in the tank, not the set up (The Dutch tradition will hate me).


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I like it!!!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

So far I have this names for the next election,

President- Alex 
Vice-P.- Mike Herod (Crownman)
Treasurer- Brian Tugg
Secretary-Tanya


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

An excellent slate of officers!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

dang Alex, you added me quickly LOL

TX Aquatics is fine with us having Feb's meeting there too and then I guess we go to every other month ??


----------



## ugvenkat (Feb 6, 2015)

Newly moved to McKinney, 75070. When is the next meeting. How to join the DFW club.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to my neck of the woods. We don't have plans for a Feb meeting. In March we'll be at the TCA's (Texas cichlid association) annual swap meet. More will be posted on that as we get closer to it. You can join then, or via http://www.aquatic-plants.org


----------



## ugvenkat (Feb 6, 2015)

Tugg, Thanks neighbour, Just became a member using http://www.aquatic-plants.org. Thanks, will meet on march


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

ugvenkat said:


> Newly moved to McKinney, 75070. When is the next meeting. How to join the DFW club.


I received your payment....thank you. Welcome back to DFW and to our local club. The next "meeting" will be participating in the March swap meet held by the Texas Cichlid Assoc in Irving. Meetings at fellow hobbyist homes have been hard to find so this year we've gone to 8 mtgs vs 12. more details will be posted.

again, thank you for joining and Welcome!


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

I would like to go to this swap meet in march is there going to be an email or somthing of the sort also Im in fort worth just paid dues this week Im pretty active on the tpt forum and was looking for some locals that are into this hobby. Glad I found you all and looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

TCA's site will likely post it first, but once we have more information it will be reposted here.

http://www.texascichlid.org/


----------

